# Samplecast #45 now live and is OVERFLOWING with freebies... plus news, reviews, updates and bargains



## reutunes (May 29, 2017)

In the UK it's finally starting to warm up, making my studio extremely "cosy". Through all the dripping sweat, I've still managed to put together a packed show this week, including news, updates, previews and bargains. There are also 4 amazing freebies that I recommend checking out. This week's review is "Helios" from Divergent Audio Group. 

You can hear the extended show on the podcast - which also features full sample library demos and much more chat. Subscribe on: iTunes | Android| http://thesamplecast.com/?feed=podcast (RSS)



Featured this week:

Rock Bass – Ilya Efimov
Endless Smile – Dada Life
Vellum – The Unfinished
Evolution Hollowbody Blues – Orange Tree Samples
Emulation II – UVI
Lounge Lizard Session Rhodes – Applied Acoustics Systems
preQursor 2 – PSP
Studio One 3.5 Update – PreSonus
http://bit.ly/2rjSCpb (Helios – Divergent Audio Group)
Diffuse Delay – Surreal Machines
Solo Violin Legato – Performance Samples
Spectrum – Benjamin Schulz
http://bit.ly/2rTkPAx (Synth &amp; Effects Bundles – Dead Duck Software)
Syntronik – IK Multimedia


----------



## jonathanparham (May 29, 2017)

hey man. get some rest. youre putting these out fast lol


----------



## reutunes (May 30, 2017)

jonathanparham said:


> hey man. get some rest. youre putting these out fast lol



Not a chance! There's so much sample library news and info being churned out all by hundreds of companies that I have trouble keeping up, even with a weekly show. It's exhilarating, but admittedly exhausting.


----------



## DynamicK (May 30, 2017)

Thanks Ruben...informative as always


----------

